# Timmy's new (my old) 150 gallon



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

heres a couple quick pics


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

or course we just moved it, and are in the process of setting it up and decorating it. for now ttims putting a fahaka puffer, then eventually we re taking a trip to pedros to staock his 150 and my 90 with some p's.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

you are going to regret selling it







nice tank though, congrats to timmy







cough..piraya not caribe...cough







j/k which ever will be awesome.


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

killerbee said:


> you are going to regret selling it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hopefully pedro can hook us up with some piraya









yes i alread regret selling it. but, i already bought a 75 and 90 to replace it. he he.


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

I'm sure it'll be nice


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Looks like a nice tank and stand.....


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

you shoulda sold it to me.

BTW: stick wit the fahaka, skrew the pygos


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

HAHAHA, all these pics are when the floor was dry!


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

nice man


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Sweet tank... congrats


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

great tank


----------



## Relik (Apr 29, 2005)

killer tank man


----------



## zrreber (Mar 8, 2005)

nice


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Right next to the bed, thats where I like all my tanks to be. Nice.


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

It is at the foot of my bed. The second pics is with my lying on the bed.


----------



## greebo (Aug 19, 2003)

Dimensions?


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

standard 150. um 6ft x 22x 30 i *think*

that tank does look as big as i remember it


----------

